# ???Pony not happy with bit???



## Ponymad1369 (25 October 2015)

Heya, I know I've been putting so many questions about my pony. You guys are probably thinking that I've bought the worst pony going haha! He's a good pony and he's perfect in pretty much every way but like every horse he has his vices. 

But back to the point. He doesn't like taking the bit which is a broken eggbutt snaffle. And when it's in he is constantly like chomping on it and I think he's trying to move it to release the pressure or something I don't know. The cheek pieces of his bridle aren't too tight I've had them checked by several people, his teeth were recently checked and were fine, and it's not under his tongue or anything. He's not forward or anything and it's frustration because he's happy to plod around and all I need is a fairly light rein contact. He's about 12.2hh and thick set somebody said that it might be the size of his mouth or something? Any ideas guys? Thank you!!


----------



## Enfys (26 October 2015)

By broken you mean a single jointed? 

Horrible bits. The only thing they are good for is fixing to the wall and using to tie haynets to - sorry  

 I would suggest trying him in different mouthpieces, a double jointed, or a straight bar, there are loads to try. 

Have you also checked that the width of the bit is correct? If it is too wide it will be hanging onside his mouth and he may be trying to hold onto it or get it in a more comfortable position.


----------



## Surreydeb (26 October 2015)

Some ponies hate a single jointed bit they can be quite harsh. Have you tried a French link? Or if he is light in the mouth, how about a straight happy mouth?


----------



## chestnut cob (26 October 2015)

What does your riding instructor suggest?


----------



## wkiwi (26 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			By broken you mean a single jointed? 

Horrible bits. The only thing they are good for is fixing to the wall and using to tie haynets to - sorry  

d that the width of the bit is correct? If it is too wide it will be hanging onside his mouth and he may be trying to hold onto it or get it in a more comfortable position.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree that they are horrible bits - they suit some horses very well and I three day evented a TB mare in an eggbutt bridoon, cavesson noseband, and no martingale. It was the bit that suited her the most. 
Enfys is correct though in that it may not suit your pony and you need to check the size of the bit. Is it the same bit (size/type) that he wore when you tried him out? May be worth talking to a previous owner.
Also, have you had an instructor give you some help?


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 October 2015)

Surreydeb said:



			Some ponies hate a single jointed bit they can be quite harsh. Have you tried a French link? Or if he is light in the mouth, how about a straight happy mouth?
		
Click to expand...

agree with this another good bit for small mouths is a Cambridge snaffle often called a magic snaffle, one of my Arabs is not keen on jointed bits and goes best in a Cambridge it's a very mild bit that only puts pressure on the bars of the mouth and gives tongue relief for big tongues with small mouths, they are very cheap being just under £10.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (26 October 2015)

Thank you all for replying I really appreciate the advice. I went to my local agricultural store today and I was going to try a French link and a plastic rubbery one which I think was called magic bit or something like that which I think one of you guys reccomended. But the woman said she wouldn't sell me the French link because it's harsher than what he has and would make him worse and she wouldn't sell me the other one because it was too soft. So I don't know what she wanted me to do. Think I'm going to go somewhere else now &#128548;


----------



## wkiwi (26 October 2015)

Ponymad1369 said:



			Thank you all for replying I really appreciate the advice. I went to my local agricultural store today and I was going to try a French link and a plastic rubbery one which I think was called magic bit or something like that which I think one of you guys reccomended. But the woman said she wouldn't sell me the French link because it's harsher than what he has and would make him worse and she wouldn't sell me the other one because it was too soft. So I don't know what she wanted me to do. Think I'm going to go somewhere else now &#55357;&#56868;
		
Click to expand...

Can you borrow a bit to try? Otherwise you could end up spending a fortune on different bits that don't suit.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (26 October 2015)

wkiwi said:



			Can you borrow a bit to try? Otherwise you could end up spending a fortune on different bits that don't suit.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I'll ask around though and see what I can do. And my riding instructor isn't really much help. She's a great instructor but for anything else she's useless.


----------



## Tammytoo (26 October 2015)

I find it hard to believe that your instructor cannot suggest a more suitable bit!  Is she a qualified instructor?  If not, I would think of changing to someone who is qualified and able to suggest a more comfortable bit for your pony.

A French Link is not more severe than a single link, it sounds as though the tack shop lady has confused a French Link with a Dr Bristol snaffle, which is a severe bit.  Have a word with your equine dentist and he should be able to tell you whether your pony has a thick tongue, low palette etc.. and what style of bit would best suit him.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (26 October 2015)

I'll do that then. And she is a qualified instructor she's amazing but she just said get his teeth checked again. But I only had them recently checked. I'll ring dentist tomorrow and have a talk to him


----------



## Tammytoo (26 October 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Ponymad1369 (26 October 2015)

Yeah I will! I appreciate everybody's advice so much!!!! Thank youuuuuu!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ponymad1369 (27 October 2015)

Dentist said its not his teeth and the bit is right for his mouth shape. And he's confused aswell. Do you think maybe a copper bit could be better? I was reading about some horses not liking cold bits and that you can warm up copper bits in your hands. Also some horses prefer the taste????


----------



## Cortez (27 October 2015)

Perhaps you should look at what is at the OTHER end of the bit as a solution to your pony's problem? What I mean by that is not all problems with bits are due to the equipment, more with the operation - that means the rider and the way they use the bit. It takes two to pull, and two to release, so maybe...just maybe it's not the pony and not the bit, but the way you are riding the pony and using the bit.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (27 October 2015)

He's like it with everybody who has ridden him and most of them have a lifetime of experience. Also I've been told he likes a loose rein so I ride him with next to no rein contact.


----------



## Tammytoo (27 October 2015)

Have you tried riding in a bitless bridle?


----------



## Ponymad1369 (27 October 2015)

No I haven't. Have you got any recommendations for me to try. Keeping in mind he's a 12hh Welsh X for size. Thanks


----------



## Queenbee (27 October 2015)

I wouldn't automatically put it down to the bit and discount it being anything else, that said - nutcracker actions are rarely the best bit for a horse, I prefer a double joint with a lozenge to a standard french link, its certainly kinder in the mouth and many horses go incredibly well in them, however my boy simply can not stand too much movement in his mouth and detests double jointed bits.. he had great problems due to a retained shard of wolf tooth, I went through a seemingly endless amount of bits trying to find the best thing for him I used a bit bank, these people were incredibly helpful, so knowledgeable about their products and how they work and will be able to make some recommendations for you, you can hire and trial the bits before you make a decision.

http://www.horsebitbank.com/


----------



## Tammytoo (27 October 2015)

I have a Micklem bridle which can be used as an ordinary bitted bridle or as a bitless one with varying degrees of strength.  If you search on youtube for William Micklem Multibridle, there is a full explanation of how it works.  Well worth a look, my horse loves hers!  They do them in different sizes.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (29 October 2015)

That sounds great! I will definitely look into getting one. Thank you!!


----------



## baran (31 October 2015)

Ponymad1369 said:



			He's like it with everybody who has ridden him and most of them have a lifetime of experience. Also I've been told he likes a loose rein so I ride him with next to no rein contact.
		
Click to expand...

You may have been told he likes a loose rein but it isn't necessarily true! Have you tried riding him with a slightly firmer contact? Some horses prefer more contact and like to know their rider is there.


----------

